# Tschechien,Lipno-moldaustausee



## bruus (18. August 2005)

moinmoin,
bin gestern aus meinem ersten angelurlaub zurueck gekommen und moechte euch von diesem bericht erstatten auf das es jemanden eine entscheidungshilfe sein kann.

wir sind mit 2 vw-bussen auf den campingplatz modrin in lipno gefahren und konnten dort mit 2 bussen,4 personen,stromanschluss,2 zelten und 10 mal duschen fuer umgerechnet 150 euro 7 tage lang campen.der campingplatz ist sehr zu empfehlen. man kann sich ungestoert ein plaetzchen raussuchen auf dem man sein lager aufschlaegt und direkt vor dem zelt eine feuerstelle errichten!!! dann waren wir *direkt am wasser* eine woche lang ungestoert! es gibt ab 7.30 fruehstueck auf dem platz zu kaufen. die duschen und toiletten sind sehr sauber.
doch jetzt zum wesentlichen:
fuer ca. 50 euro gibt es eine 7-tage erlaubniss und fuer ca.75 eine 14-tage karte zu kaufen. diese sollte man aber *nicht* an der ersten tankstelle kaufen an der es gross dran steht, dass sie welche verkaufen.
es gibt im naechsten ort nach lipno,frymburk, einen sehr zu empfehlenden angelladen, in dem man auch karten ueber fischbestand und allgemeine info's rund um den see kostenlos bekommt.
das personal spricht ganz gut deutsch und hilft gerne weiter.auch koederfische bekommt man dort(meist gruendlinge).
in dem laden haben wir nach einem boot gefragt und die dame gab uns den namen und die adresse von so einem typ im ort, der wohl boote hat.
ein lustiger kerl!!! 
er ist auch der chef-kontrolleur auf dem suedlichen see und sagte uns, dass unsere (an der gewissen tanke gekauften) karten total falsch ausgefuellt seien, und hiess den tankwart des oeffteren "dieser trrrottel" und lachte fasst die ganze zeit.tatsaechlich konnten wir ein ruderboot leihen, dass uns fuer 8 tage 50 euro gekostet hat.(mit e-motor das 10-fache)
wir sind mit dem boot auf dem autodach zum campingplatz gefahren und haben es natuerlich sofort zu wasser gelassen und unser neues echolot installiert.die erste fahrt war leider erfolglos aber sehr interessant!
ueber nacht hatten wir 4 ruten auf koederfisch ausgelegt und zack am naechsten morgen hatten wir an 2 der ruten einen zander haengen. der eine war 60 cm und der andere 38cm gross.
dann gab es erst mal fruehstueck.lecker.
nach dem zanderfilet fuhren wir raus und kaum als wir einen wobbler zu wasser liessen und die rute in den rutenhalter gestellt hatten, lag diese 2 meter hinter uns im wasser und wir dachten ich haette sie mit dem ruder reingestossen. wir fuhren rueckwaerts um sie wieder aufzunehmen und ploetzlich ging es rund.
nach 10 min. drill ging uns ein 87cm hecht in den kescher.
zurueck zum camp und mittag gemacht.lecker die 2.
den naechsten tag gab es 2 zander und einen 45 cm rapfen plus ein paar barsche. eines morgens ein karpfen auf koederfisch!?!
wir hatten jeden tag ordentlich fisch zum grillen fuer uns 4 und unsere nachbarn, die alle sehr nett waren.
ohne boot ist der suedliche teil (auslauf) des see's kaum zu empfehlen.
die besten ergebnisse hatten wir beim schleppen mit wobblern.

es ist alles in allem ein sehr gelungener 1. angelurlaub gewesen.
lange zeit wird es dieses schoene fleckchen camping nicht mehr geben denke ich, da auf der einen seite bereits ,in gewissem abstand, ferienwohnungen stehen und auf der anderen seite im moment ein jachtclub gebaut wird.


so genug erzaehlt.
hoffe es kann jemand etwas mit meinem bericht anfangen und schaut sich diesen traum natur mal selber an.

gruss bruus


----------



## esox (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tschechien,Lipno-moldaustausee*

das klingt super wir fahren am 9.9. für ne woche wieder hinn nur das wir ein haus mit boot 20 meter vom wasser gemietet haben.

#6


----------

